# Racin' at my House 4/24



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Today we were one man down. Unfortunately, Joe could not make it today. But Nick & Ron made it out despite torrential rains. 
We raced with RRR fairground racers today. Then things took a turn for the wild & crazy. We started racing semis w/ trailers. You would not believe the wrecks, turnovers, spinouts, beatin' & bangin' that went on. We ended the afternoon w/ Tomy cars. 
We're talking about racing motorcycles at the next "meeting". That ought to be fun.
--fordcowboy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

How about moving closer Cowboy!!! I sure wish I could make it over again!!! I know you had fun...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I sure wish I could have been there. But when the wife says I need to go the the ER, slots kinda take a back seat. 8 Hrs in the ER to find out she had gas. Another days useless energy spent! Oh well, better safe than sorry. 
hojoe


----------

